

Nokia losses at $1.72 billion - kamaal
http://live.wsj.com/video/nokia-loses-172-billion-as-smartphones-slump/2380A2CA-ABED-4710-A7D1-143CED3082E6.html

======
nodata
The full title is "Nokia Loses $1.72 Billion as Smartphones Slump".

Smartphones are not slumping, Nokia phones are.

